# Angeln in Thailand...



## lütt stint (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr....
Ich könnte alles zum Thema Angeln in Thailand gebrauchen....
NaKhong Nayok, Koh Chang, Rayong, und auch Bangkok...


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Schon mal die Boardsuche getestet? Hier gibt es ein paar Thailandcracks die sicher schon mal was geschrieben haben....

mfg
Moritz


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Für Bangkok wendest du dich am Besten an Jean-Francois Helias (anglingthailand.com)
In Koh Chang kenne ich die Möglichkeiten nur vom Hörensagen, es werden wohl Ausfahrten zum Little Big Game angeboten, und es werden wohl auch des öfteren gute Fänge gemacht, Barrakuda, G.T.etc.
Zu den anderen beiden Zielorten kann ich leider keine Info geben.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*



Dart schrieb:


> Für Bangkok wendest du dich am Besten an Jean-Francois Helias (anglingthailand.com)
> 
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


Hi Reiner, ich hoffe dass ist nicht dein ernst?!


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Warum Heiko?
Wenn jemand noch nie am BSR geangelt hat, würde ich ihm erstmal zu einem Guide raten, um keine Urlaubszeit zu vertrödeln. Warum dann nicht denjenigen mit der längsten Erfahrung wählen....ich zumindest habe bislang nur Positives über ihn gehört und gelesen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Big Fins (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Medalie.
Und die Schattenseite ist groß.
Man kann Rekordfische selber fangen, oder...ach laß ma lieber, das möchte hier keiner hören.
Örtliche Fischer freuen sich manchmal wenn...nein lieber doch nicht.


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Hi Heiko
Dann belass es doch bitte nicht bei Andeutungen, sondern gebe bitte konkrete Infos weiter und rede nicht banal von Schattenseiten.
Ich mag sicher hier nicht unbedingt ne Lanze für J.F. Helias brechen, aber ohne ihn, wären viele Angler weltweit wohl nie auf die Idee gekommen in Thailand zu fischen, zumindest nicht im Süsswasser. Wenn du etwas negatives zu sagen hast dann raus damit, aber bitte nicht solch vage Andeutungen.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Laketrout (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Ich hatte 2004 ein Guiding bei Francoise gebucht für den B.S.L.
Wir wurden von einem seiner Guides und seiner Frau betreut.
Transfer, Eintritt, Köder, Betreuung und insbesonder auch das Material war alles bestens. Wir hatten tolle Fänge wie man unter www.weinsave.ch/fischen nachlesen kann.

Ich nehme an BigFins negative Aussage bezieht sich auf den Preis für das ganze Packet, der war recht happig. 
Ich denke das erste mal an einem unbekannten Gewässer zahlt man immer etwas Lehrgeld, entweder in Form eines Guiding (monetär) oder in Form von Zeit die man zum ausprobieren benötigt.

Peterli Heil
Laketrout


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Der Preis ist für thailändische Verhälnisse happig, was den internationalen Vergleich angeht aber immer noch wesentlich günstiger als z.B. ein Guiding in den USA oder Kanada.
Auch ohne Guide ist das Fischen im BSR nicht gerade billig
Gruss in die Schweiz, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Mir stehen andere Quellen zur Verfügung, ich kenne wesentlich mehr neg Sachen, was seine Rekordfänge außerhalb des BSR angeht.
Ich belasse es aber dabei. Wenn jemand gerne am BSR angeln möchte, und zu einem fairen Preis, sollte er die PN Funktion nutzen.
Oder, einen Besuch dem Dreamlake/Chiang Mai abstatten. |wavey:


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand...*

Hi Heiko
Nu weiß ich wenigstens wohin deine Andeutungen gehen, und ich habe zu dem Thema auch eine negative Einstellung, die ich aber auch lieber nicht hier diskutieren möchte, da sie nur auf Hörensagen , wenn auch die Quellen zuverlässig sind, basieren.
Dennoch wird man mit J.F.H am Bung Sam Ran sicher keinen Reinfall erleben.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------

